# FMATalk/Filipino Knife-Fighting.



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

Just a quick note to say that although FMATalk is associated with MartialTalk, it does require a separate registration. If you want to have the same username on FMATalk as you do on MartialTalk, please register now before it's taken by someone else!

  You can reach the site from MartialTalk as the third forum in the Filipino Martial Arts category here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142

  -Arnisador
  -*FMA*Talk Admin


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

There are still some good usernames left!


----------

